# Big Brother 21 - OAD Thursday 08/22/2019 (S21E26)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... How in the heck did Christie pull a rabbit out of her hat??? I thought she was toast for sure...

And that was just mean spirited to have these guys busting their brains all night long trying to memorize the bird calls for nothing!!! LOL... Great twist...

Holly's 50 was amazing... I guess Michie is happy for another safe week (though prank week will impact her responsibilities, per Julie)...

I must have missed the backstory...why is Analys nicknamed "Sis"?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow. I knew for sure Christie was a goner. That was some impressive work on her part to convince them to let her stay.

I like these fast HOH comps. I get they have to mix it up, but I like to see who wins before the show is over.

What was up with Julie's hair? It was crazy, much wilder than her normal look.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Wow. I knew for sure Christie was a goner. That was some impressive work on her part to convince them to let her stay.
> 
> I like these fast HOH comps. I get they have to mix it up, but I like to see who wins before the show is over.
> 
> What was up with Julie's hair? It was crazy, much wilder than her normal look.


My wife and I said that she either just got done with a run and she looked like she needed a shower, or, she just got out of the shower and never did her hair. And didn't Sis complement her on her hair? I thought that was weird too.

I don't think BB gave us a compelling reason why they all flipped and kept Christie. They talked about the reasons why, but we just assumed it was the normal red herring. But I'm betting that she only bought herself another week or two. With Holly HoH, I'll bet she puts up Nick and Christie to hedge her bet (with the target Nick). And then Nick can try and work on Holly and Miche with a week to plead his case.

So it appears that someone will have special powers this week and can put a third person up and if that's one of the outsiders, I wonder if they put up Miche as the third. That would make a very interesting week.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

^I didn’t interpret the prank power as putting a third person up. I thought that the HOH would only be able to nominate one person, and the prankster would nominate the other. And if the prankster’s nom comes down, the prankster renoms.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

^ I took it the same way - The HOH only gets one vote, the prankster gets the other. But the HOH can't tell anyone that the prankster is in on the other vote, everyone will have to think the HOH made both nominations.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I must have missed the backstory...why is Analys nicknamed "Sis"?


Sis was her nickname coming in. Her siblings couldn't say her name when they were little and it stuck.

Julie's hair was her attempt to do the front braids that all the women do this year. Of course, the women never wear them that way for the live show.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> ^Spoiler Alert. Shouldn't this go in the live feed thread or somewhere other than here?


All I mentioned was in the show? What spoiler? I haven't watched anything more current then yesterdays show.

I will delete the posting and stop posting though as I really don't get what is allowed.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jcondon said:


> All I mentioned was in the show? What spoiler? I haven't watched anything more current then yesterdays show.
> 
> I will delete the posting and stop posting though as I really don't get what is allowed.


After I posted I wondered if I should have or not. Upon reflection, I think it was okay as speculation. I deleted my post as well. I'm okay with deleting this one and you reposting. Sorry.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> After I posted I wondered if I should have or not. Upon reflection, I think it was okay as speculation. I deleted my post as well. I'm okay with deleting this one and you reposting. Sorry.


Thanks. I think I will just stick with the All spoiler thread though.

I am always on eggshells posting in episode threads. Sometimes I can't remember if something I think I saw was in the threads episode or I saw it somewhere else. I did post a spoiler last year or maybe year before by accident. I don't want to spoil it for someone. Personally with this show I don't care too much about spoilers but I know many do.

With 3 shows a week and social media and stuff popping up on my phone in Google News and what my wife sometimes sees and tells me about I end up not posting much anyway. Sometimes we watch 2 or 3 episodes days after it happens and I can't recall what happened on what day.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Julie must have been pranking us with her hair for Prank Week.

You have to wonder if they are doing all this bird stuff specifically because Nicole is terrified of them.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

jay_man2 said:


> ^I didn't interpret the prank power as putting a third person up. I thought that the HOH would only be able to nominate one person, and the prankster would nominate the other. And if the prankster's nom comes down, the prankster renoms.





Donbadabon said:


> ^ I took it the same way - The HOH only gets one vote, the prankster gets the other. But the HOH can't tell anyone that the prankster is in on the other vote, everyone will have to think the HOH made both nominations.


I thought the HOH still nominated two but the prankster can change one.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> I thought the HOH still nominated two but the prankster can change one.


I'm not sure how it's going to work, but I think there are still only two noms and not three like an earlier poster said.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> I'm not sure how it's going to work, but I think there are still only two noms and not three like an earlier poster said.


My guess, just based on the episode, is that they keep it a secret until they gather around for the ceremony, and then the prankster's nominee is revealed, and the HOH has to pick 1 nominee.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I loved Julie's new look. She looked much more fun and approachable. I would hang out with that Julie.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164714717824331776


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

jcondon said:


> Thanks. I think I will just stick with the All spoiler thread though.


That would be a loss for those of us who don't go into that thread. We'd love your continued participation here in the episodic threads... But I understand if you decide to abandon us...

 ("abandon" was meant in jest, just in case it doesn't translate when you read it).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m still waiting for an occasion to use, “Manifest the truth, bro” in a conversation.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164714717824331776


So that she addresses, but not her use of the word "gyp" after grilling Jack on his racially insensitive speech...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm torn on Christie not going home. I can't stand her and wanted her gone, but I can't deny that the season will be more interesting with her in it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I can't stand the whiny Big Brother victims that think everything is so unfair and act like everyone else is doing them wrong when they're lying as much as anyone. I was disappointed that she stayed.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I'm torn on Christie not going home. I can't stand her and wanted her gone, but I can't deny that the season will be more interesting with her in it.





hefe said:


> I can't stand the whiny Big Brother victims that think everything is so unfair and act like everyone else is doing them wrong when they're lying as much as anyone. I was disappointed that she stayed.


I thought I would be torn... but in the end, I am not so torn... I think it was pretty impressive (and quite beastly) that she was able to save her game... She was on the ropes and somehow pulled off a win... I respect that...

And as we've discussed in the past, Big Brother is about train wrecks...and there will be more interesting train wrecks with her in the game, versus not...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I thought I would be torn... but in the end, I am not so torn... I think it was pretty impressive (and quite beastly) that she was able to save her game... She was on the ropes and somehow pulled off a win... I respect that...


Yeah. Like her or not, it was remarkably impressive. She was basically a goner and somehow managed to completely flip the script.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Yeah. Like her or not, it was remarkably impressive. She was basically a goner and somehow managed to completely flip the script.


Completely flipped it!!! To the point where Michie was hunting her down this week, and somehow Holly ended up voting to evict Sis... What??? You know her vote is reflective of what Michie wants...

And the vote was 5-1, right? On a week that Sis said that she could win against anyone in the opposite chair...

Impressive Grasshopper!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm glad that Sis is gone, even though I'm disappointed Christie didn't get her "comeuppance." Sometimes players like Sis get drug to the end because everybody knows they can beat her. Happens all the time in Survivor, so much so that they changed from a Final 2 to a Final 3 just so contestants would actually have a choice in their final vote. With Sis gone, we're more likely to have more interesting players in the final days now that Sis is't taking up one of those spaces.

What a comeback this season has made! The first part was awful do to the one large alliance controlling everything. Once Jack left and the Gra8ful broke up we've had a very interesting and entertaining show to watch!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> You have to wonder if they are doing all this bird stuff specifically because Nicole is terrified of them.


Where's that "100" emoji when I need it?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm glad that Sis is gone, even though I'm disappointed Christie didn't get her "comeuppance." Sometimes players like Sis get drug to the end because everybody knows they can beat her. Happens all the time in Survivor, so much so that they changed from a Final 2 to a Final 3 just so contestants would actually have a choice in their final vote. With Sis gone, we're more likely to have more interesting players in the final days now that Sis is't taking up one of those spaces.
> 
> What a comeback this season has made! The first part was awful do to the one large alliance controlling everything. Once Jack left and the Gra8ful broke up we've had a very interesting and entertaining show to watch!


Agreed... After all, we aren't playing checkers...we are playing chess!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

realityboy said:


> I'm still waiting for an occasion to use, "Manifest the truth, bro" in a conversation.


I thought it was "Manifest My Truth, bro" Cause my truth is different from anybody else's. 

It took me longer than usual to get everybody's name down this time. And it always takes a while. All the stupid nicknames--2 Jack's and a Michie. And for some reason Holly was the last one I got down.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> It took me longer than usual to get everybody's name down this time. And it always takes a while. All the stupid nicknames--2 Jack's and a Michie. And for some reason *Holly* was the last one I got down.


Holly? Don't you mean Beth?


----------

